# Looking for players for SKYPE game



## logan9a (Jul 23, 2008)

Modern day forensics/police procedural/corporate America game.

Check out the podcasts at

http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/index.html
or
http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/rss.xml

(Listen to the recent ones for better sound quality and to hear the current investigators)

If you like what you hear and can play Fridays 1800-0000 or Saturday 1200-0200 (or part) go check out the boards at
http://heroiccthulhu.proboards105.com/index.cgi

where it gives instructions on how to become an investigator at the KBC (see 'sign up' thread).

Logan


----------



## logan9a (Jul 30, 2008)

Still looking...


----------



## logan9a (Aug 8, 2008)

And for a few gamers more...


----------



## logan9a (Aug 16, 2008)

One more needed.


----------

